# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Компания SVEN поддержала белорусских любителей кино

## Labs

31 января «Дом кино» открыл свои двери для всех белорусских кинолюбителей-полуночников. Проект «Киноночь» уже в четвертый раз собрал минчан на просмотр новинок киноиндустрии и масштабную развлекательную шоу-программу в перерывах между показами. Как обычно, в антрактах зрителей ждали разнообразные мастер-классы, выступления артистов, конкурсы, командные игры и розыгрыши призов. 

В прошедшую пятницу в рамках проекта показали три кинопремьеры: "Геракл: начало легенды", "Я, Франкенштейн" и "Вий". 

Нарастающий ажиотаж вокруг проекта свидетельствует о том, что он успел полюбиться белорусском зрителю: с каждым разом кинозал собирает все больше людей, а веселая и энергичная публика все радостнее принимает участие во всевозможных активностях. Организаторы и партнеры «Киноночи», в свою очередь, щедро одаривают самых предприимчивых участников мероприятия. Вот и этот кинопоказ не стал исключением.

Компания SVEN выступила партнером проекта «Киноночь» и разыграла три акустические системы SVEN Stream Mega R мощностью 120 Вт среди самых смышленых и удачливых ценителей качественного звука.

Три счастливчика ушли с мероприятия не только с отличными впечатлениями, но и мощными мультимедийными системами.

«От «Киноночи» у меня всегда остаются исключительно положительные впечатления, – поделилась эмоциями постоянный зритель ночных показов Дарья Денисовская. – Интересные конкурсы, живая музыка и три кинопремьеры за одну ночь – а впечатлений на месяц вперед! Только, к сожалению, выиграть мне вновь ничего не удалось. Я была так близка к победе в конкурсе SVEN, но колонки достались моей соседке по ряду. Надеюсь, в следующий раз удача улыбнется именно мне».

----------

